# Very Small Maltese trouble Pooing



## mjames (Aug 14, 2009)

We have a brand new Maltese she is 4 months old, current on all her shots but very small weighing in at 1 pound 8 ounces. She has been home for two weeks now and has been having the hardest time with constipation for the last week. I took her to the ER vet last Saturday for straining and screaming when she tries to poo. She was put on Science Diet wet food and an enema helped. I had to take her back on Tuesday for the same problem! They kept her and said that she went poo after an enema and took a fecal sample. The sample came back fine and I picked her up. AGAIN, when we got home she wasn't any better. I took her back in on Wednesday and they did X-Rays to make sure there was not any type of blockage and there wasn't. She was compacted and full of poo, but no obstructions. She went back on Thursday for observation and to play at Doggie Daycare all day so they could see how she was doing. I started her on Pumpkin mixed in with her wet food on Wednesday and she has been much better. Last night she woke me up screaming and it took her a good hour to pass a true stool. Once she did she slept like a baby and felt so much better. So far today she has done better and has not yelled when trying to poo. Has this happened to anyone else's baby? It breaks my heart to see her in so much pain trying to go potty. Any advice or help you can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you spoken to her breeder? Is this a problem she had before you got her? Do you know what her breeder was feeding her? Did you change her diet when you brought her home?


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

How much water is she drinking? If she's not getting enough that will have a tendency to dehydrate and cause constipation. I have my two Maltese on Royal Canine and have not had any problems with constipation since they were babies. They are now 2 years old. Pumpkin is a good supplement but introducing soft foods with chicken or some small amount of animal fat or better yet, fish oils-mixed in that will help lubricate the intestines. I would try Royal Canine as I have not had any issues. It could be there is not enough fiber in Science Diet, more carb which could be the issue-you should read the contents of the ingredients to determine. 
If you've ruled out any medical problems then it appears it is most definitely dietary. At this age, it's good to try a few things until they get use to one kind of food. Then you can introduce other supplements. Try seeing if there are any laxative type treats which might help keep the stool soft too. Maltese are known to be picky eaters and mine were until about 6-9 months old. Now quite, honestly they'll eat just about anything! Good luck.

Lisa


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Being that tiny you may want to soften the diet with baby food (meat) and try a little 
canned pumpkin (not spiced) for the constipation.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Check your Science Diet ingredients...is Beet Pulp one of them? If so, I would look for a food without beet pulp, as it can cause constipation. You may want to switch to a premium food.

I sure hope your baby will be OK.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (mjames @ Aug 14 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817728


> We have a brand new Maltese she is 4 months old, current on all her shots but very small weighing in at 1 pound 8 ounces. She has been home for two weeks now and has been having the hardest time with constipation for the last week. I took her to the ER vet last Saturday for straining and screaming when she tries to poo. She was put on Science Diet wet food and an enema helped. I had to take her back on Tuesday for the same problem! They kept her and said that she went poo after an enema and took a fecal sample. The sample came back fine and I picked her up. AGAIN, when we got home she wasn't any better. I took her back in on Wednesday and they did X-Rays to make sure there was not any type of blockage and there wasn't. She was compacted and full of poo, but no obstructions. She went back on Thursday for observation and to play at Doggie Daycare all day so they could see how she was doing. I started her on Pumpkin mixed in with her wet food on Wednesday and she has been much better. Last night she woke me up screaming and it took her a good hour to pass a true stool. Once she did she slept like a baby and felt so much better. So far today she has done better and has not yelled when trying to poo. Has this happened to anyone else's baby? It breaks my heart to see her in so much pain trying to go potty. Any advice or help you can provide would be much appreciated.[/B]


I wonder: *does she need anal gland expression*? Have the vets tried seeing if her glands are blocked and are not properly lubricating the stool as it comes out?

I agree with earlier posters that a dry-only diet will definitely make her stool harder, drier, and more painful. I put Darcy on Merrick canned food and his stool, with the help of a course of Metronidazole, is healthy again (firm, but moist, comes out easily and cleanly). FYI the Merrick food is the best I've personally used so far--it has a lot of liquid and healthy fats surrounding the human-grade chicken, kind of like a thick "stew," instead of the "pate" style you see in Wellness, Instinct, and many other good brands. I also got a Prozyme--to aid in digestion, as an alternative to yogurt b/c Darcy won't eat it.

Prozyme

As always, you should call your vet and ask for her medical advice on any diet changes, but the above is what seems to have worked for me. Good luck!

:innocent:


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

To follow up, here's what I meant about the "stew" texture of the Merrick and why it might help make the stool more lubricated:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

That happened to Angel when she was a pup. My breeder did tell me to add water to her food, but I guess I didn't add enough. I had to physically aid her with my fingers. I saw her straining so I put a little Vaseline on her "area" and with my index fingers, gently squeeze the "area" to help her pass. It may sound gross, but what's a mother to do? I added a lot of water to her dry food, waited till it plumped up and soaked up the water then I mashed it up into a purée before feeding it to her. She needed a few more sessions of my assistance and then once she stopped straining I stopped. I gradually added less and less water as she got older. A little watered down low sodium chicken broth heated up works well too, cause it makes it tastier. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mjames (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello All,
Sorry it has taken a while for me to post an update. Ms. Maggie had a hard time, and then suddenly one evening she just started pooing, it was the strangest thing? She began to act like a new puppy, running, jumping, playing, etc. It has been such a blessing! 
Now our little Mags is going so often and it is runny. She feels fine, still playing and very active, eating fine and drinking fine, but we are at the other end of the spectrum now. I stopped adding water and mineral oil to her food about a week ago, but it's still runny. Also, at times she "leaks" while she is playing or sleeping. Part of me thinks I should take her to the vet, but she is so active and nothing has changed but this loose stool. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (mjames @ Sep 21 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832311


> Hello All,
> Sorry it has taken a while for me to post an update. Ms. Maggie had a hard time, and then suddenly one evening she just started pooing, it was the strangest thing? She began to act like a new puppy, running, jumping, playing, etc. It has been such a blessing!
> Now our little Mags is going so often and it is runny. She feels fine, still playing and very active, eating fine and drinking fine, but we are at the other end of the spectrum now. I stopped adding water and mineral oil to her food about a week ago, but it's still runny. Also, at times she "leaks" while she is playing or sleeping. Part of me thinks I should take her to the vet, but she is so active and nothing has changed but this loose stool. Any suggestions?[/B]



I would definitely take her to the vet. Ongoing bowel issues should be checked out.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too would take her to the vet. We had constant problems with Hunter when we first got him and through frequent vet vists were able to determine he had a lot of food allergies and also is very easily constipated as he rushes when its time for him to potty because he is afraid he will miss something or something distracts him and he stops going. If we hadn't worked with our vet we might not have discovered these things so quickly and it might have been months or years of discomfort for Hunter and my husband and I.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Hope it's nothing serious but please take her to the vet just to be sure. With a pup her size, you'll have to make sure she doesn't get hypoglycemia. When Napoleon was just a few months old, I always measured his food to make sure he ate enough each day. He's 9 months old now but only 3 1/4 lbs. I also weighed him daily to make sure he wasn't losing weight. If you're changing food or adding something new, do it a bit at a time to not cause a run. Please keep us updated. 

BTW, Ms. Maggie a such cutie!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that you should take her to the vet and have a full workup done. That does not seem normal.


----------



## mjames (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think I will take her to the vet and also supply them with a fecal sample just to be sure. She is so very tiny (I need to post a new pic as she got a LION cut this weekend). Anyway, I will keep you all posted and thanks so much for your help. I am a new Maltese Mommy as Maggie is my first so I need lots of help and advice from pro's like you all! Again thanks so much, Ms. Maggie and I both appreciate it!


----------

